# Excel - Email generieren



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne in Excel einen Button erstellen, mit dem automatisch Outlook und eine neue Mail geöffnet wird.
In dieser Email soll sofort der Empfänger, der Betreff ("Bestätigung") und der Text: ("Hiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der Daten") eingetragen werden. 

Ist dieses möglich und wenn ja wie?

Gruss


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2011)

Du musst erstmal nen ActiveX-Button hinzufügen. 

In dessen Click-Prozedur fügst du dann folgenden Code ein:


Link = "mailto:empfaenger@pcgames.de?subject=Bestätigung&body=Hiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der Daten"
ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink Address:=Link, NewWindow:=True


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Leider bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, bzw. wenn ich den TExt kopiere, wird der sofort "rot" angezeigt...


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Leider bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, bzw. wenn ich den TExt kopiere, wird der sofort "rot" angezeigt...


 
Wo kopierst du den Text denn rein? Das ist VBA, gehört also in den Quellcode der Datei.

Du musst dir erst die Entwickler-Tools einblenden, die ActiveX-Steuerelemente hinzufügen und dann einen Button auf die Bühne ziehen. 
Darauf machst du dann nen Doppelklick und kopierst den Code von mir oben in die Prozedur die sich dann öffnet. 

Hab es bei mir vor 5 Minuten noch getestet.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2011)

Hier nen Beispiel: 2shared - download EMailTest.rar

Warum kann ich hier keine zip-Archive hochladen!? Ging das nicht früher?


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

Mothman, Schande auf mein Haupt!
Deine Formel hat einwandfrei funktioniert... ich Idiot hab nur "Link =" als nicht Bestandteil der Formal angesehn und erst nach dem "=" Zeichen kopiert... klappt also wunderbar. Vielen Dank dir


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Mothman, Schande auf mein Haupt!
> Deine Formel hat einwandfrei funktioniert... ich Idiot hab nur "Link =" als nicht Bestandteil der Formal angesehn und erst nach dem "=" Zeichen kopiert... klappt also wunderbar. Vielen Dank dir


 Achso, ok. Gerne.


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

weißt du zufällig auch, wie ich Absätze bilden kann? 

Sprich:

Hallo Herr....,

hiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der Daten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Garagamel


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, verwende %0D%0A als Zeilenumbruch.

Also z.B.:

btext = "Hallo Herr....,%0D%0A%0D%0Ahiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der Daten!%0D%0A%0D%0AMit freundlichen Grüßen%0D%0A%0D%0AGaragamel"

Link = "mailto:empfaenger@pcgames.de?subject=Bestätigung &body=" & btext & ""
ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink Address:=Link, NewWindow:=True



Du darfst halt den String btext nicht mit Zeilenumbruch machen. Das erledigt %0D%0A. Zwei Zeilenumbrüche dann halt zweimal %0D%0A hintereinander.


EDIT:
Und so z.B. wenn du den Namen aus einer Zelle holst, hier A1:

btext = "Hallo Herr " & Range("A1").Value & ",%0D%0A%0D%0Ahiermit bestätige ich die Richtigkeit der Daten!%0D%0A%0D%0AMit freundlichen Grüßen%0D%0A%0D%0AGaragamel"


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

Sauber, vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2011)

Reicht es nicht, dass man einfach über den Text in der Zelle einen Hyperlink mit der emailadresse legt? Also, als ob man in der Zelle einen Link zu einer Website erstellt - da geht ja dann auch der Browser auf, wenn man draufklickt ^^


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. Juli 2011)

Theoretisch ja, aber dann hast du halt keinen vorgefertigen Text dort drin stehen... aber der Vorstand in meinem Unternehmen will diese Mail nicht selber schreiben, sondern nur auf "senden" klicken..


----------

